# If you really want to see what TiVO should be



## Jerry® (Jan 26, 2006)

Check out the Motorola MOXI DVR system. I beleive that you can only get it through certain cable companies - but the program guide, recording controls and much much more are FAR superior to TiVo. It makes me think - Why is TiVo so archaic compared to the DVRs that cable companies are offering?


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Unfortunately the Moxi DVR is just about the only one that equals or beats Tivo. I think most people would agree that the other cable DVRs are problematic at best.


----------

